
Larry Page: Jobs is rewriting history - jamesbritt
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/07/09/larry-page-jobs-is-rewriting-history/
======
alanh
But when did Android start being so much like the iPhone? And why didn't
Schmidt leave Apple's board earlier?

~~~
beenthere2
Android is an OS not a phone.

~~~
c1sc0
The OS _is_ the phone

